# Good price for 90 gallon tank?



## P.senegalus

What's a good price for a used 90 gallon aquarium? I put an ad on craigslist stating i'm looking for a big aquarium and a guy contacted me and said he has a 90g for $200. Is that good? Too high?, about right for that size?


----------



## lohachata

if it is a complete set up or tank , stand and light...yes........
tank only....no..


----------



## chronoboy

is it just the tank? if so its a bit high, you should ask him how thick the glass is and if its scratched up. still If I where you I would shop around, I see on Craigslist all the time 125 gallon tanks for about a bill but that's just the tank with nothing else


----------



## chronoboy

ya I just looked on Craigslist for around here, and for 200 bucks there's alot of great deals on 55g+ tanks with everything plus stand some even come with fish...


----------



## P.senegalus

I emailed him and asked if it comes with lighting, stand and everything. I'm just waiting for a reply. I asked for a picture too.


----------



## RollerDJ

I can buy a new 90gal glass tank (nothing else) for about 215 IIRC. So asking 200 for tank only is pretty high. For refference, I just bought a 75 with light, stand, canopy, and filter for 140. If I was you, I'd see if you could shoot for 175 for a complete setup, much less for tank only.


----------



## P.senegalus

I'll see what I can talk him to ;-)
If it's just the tank I'll see if he will go down more on it, and if not I think i'll keep searching.

Man I'm glad I asked you guys first before jumping at it  Trying to find a large tank for the cichlids I want is hard.

ps: so 140 for a 75g is ok? I've seen a few of them too.

EDIT: He just emailed me back and said it comes with a stand and canopy. He's sending me a picture after he gets home.


----------



## RollerDJ

considering the filter it came with was almost brand new and would cost 200, I was happy with the price. although the floresent fixture looked a little rough. I ended up replacing it with one of the marineland's LED fixture.


----------



## P.senegalus

Ok here's the photos of it:



























Does it look good to you? I think I might wait and see if I can find another one.


----------



## Amelia26

when in doubt do with out!!!!!


----------



## RollerDJ

lawl at above. tank doesn't look bad from just that one pic, the stand looks like it's been beat on pretty hard. I wouldn't trust it holding the roughly 900 pound tank at all. If you really want a 90 gallon, see if he will give you a deal on tank only and you could possibly build a stand, or have someone else build one to your liking.


----------



## P.senegalus

^Ok I'll do that. My dad built my 55g stand strong enough to hold 2 elephants.

Also I found a 125 Gallon Aquarium with stand for $100. The only problem is it was put on there July 25, so I don't know if it's still available until the person emails me back.


----------



## RollerDJ

P.senegalus said:


> ^Ok I'll do that. My dad built my 55g stand strong enough to hold 2 elephants.
> 
> Also I found a 125 Gallon Aquarium with stand for $100. The only problem is it was put on there July 25, so I don't know if it's still available until the person emails me back.


If thats all he's asking and it's in good shape, it's a F'in deal!


----------



## P.senegalus

> Also I found a 125 Gallon Aquarium with stand for $100. The only problem is it was put on there July 25, so I don't know if it's still available until the person emails me back.


They just emailed me and said it's sold


----------



## chronoboy

don't be affraid of waiting around for another good deal like that 125g deal, that's why I hate Craigslist sometimes cause right after I think I found the best deal the day after I get it I find a even better deal, but at the same time don't let a once in a lifetime deal go cause your waiting on a better deal.


----------



## AquariumTech

thats too high for a used 90 alone


----------



## Toshogu

General rule of thumb is about $1 a gallon. If it's nice really thick glass that's got great light transmission $1.5-2 this applies only to traditional rectangular tanks. Once you get into curved glass my rule of thumb goes out the window.


----------

